# Hyden Panettiere inspired EOTN- Knight Divine smoke :)



## Adidi (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi! it's me again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In my last post I told you all I'm doing lots of try-outs of a bit dramatic eye-makeup for my new job at evenings, which btw I started yesterday and it was awesome! I had so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So this inspired me to try Hayden's look which is totally AWESOME (like all her looks)- it's the bluish-greish-smokey with a touch of gold. really beautiful.
I had a good picture of this look but I can't find it so I'll add something that's pretty similar. 

Hope you guys like my version, enjoy watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









My take on this: 




































Bad brows day I guess... :-D
Again- it was a lot prettier on real life, I need to get my camera back and stop taking pics with the cell-phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Used: (all MAC)*
Select Moisturecover NW25
MSF Natural in MEDIUM
Smolder eyeliner
e/s:
Carbon
Knight Divine
Wedge
Satin Taupe
Espresso
Ricepaper
Shroom
Amber lights

Gold Mode pigment
Plushblack mascara
a peace of Ardell lashes that I cut and put in the outer corner. I know they look horrible but I didn't want to use good ones for a try.

*Well that's it hope you liked it and let me know what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 3, 2009)

It looks great!!!
Hayden is so pretty, I like all her looks as well


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jul 3, 2009)

Love it. You've managed to re-create it almost exactly!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 3, 2009)

Good job!.... but what's suppose to be wrong with the brows?? i like your brows


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 3, 2009)

bad brows?! they look amazing!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 3, 2009)

Pretty!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 3, 2009)

Pretty!  I think you did a great job!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 3, 2009)

Lovely...


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 3, 2009)

Fabulous, this is spot-on! And uh, I would KILL for your brows!! If that's a "bad brow" day then I don't want to see your good brow day!


----------



## bluebird08 (Jul 3, 2009)

Good Job!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 3, 2009)

I love this look! A tutorial for this would be awesome!


----------



## n_c (Jul 3, 2009)

You did GREAT, love this


----------



## vixo (Jul 3, 2009)

I loved the look too !!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 3, 2009)

You did an awesome job recreating it! This looks great!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 4, 2009)

Very pretty recreation. I love it. I might just have to try it myself


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 4, 2009)

that's gorgeous! and i love your brows!


----------



## akcmommy (Jul 5, 2009)

Love this! So pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Love this look...do not touch your brows they are beautiful


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Adidi (Jul 5, 2009)

thank you dears


----------



## Adidi (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_I love this look! A tutorial for this would be awesome!_

 
thanks, I'll try working on a tutorial for you


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 5, 2009)

Gorgeous,I love this x


----------



## .k. (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! its so pretty! love it! tutorial please!?


----------



## MirandaTN (Jul 5, 2009)

i agree! Tutorial please! I love it!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## xSharon (Jul 6, 2009)

Gorgeous look !
hayden is so pretty


----------



## Adidi (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks all! I'll def try making a tutorial for you as soon as these busy days will pass


----------



## User67 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, I really love this! Where did you place the colors?


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 6, 2009)

very sexy!!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2009)

Can't wait for the tutorial. The look is gorgeous, way better than Haydens!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## animacani (Jul 7, 2009)

Killer eyes!!! :O <3


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing!pleeease do a tut!


----------



## Adidi (Jul 8, 2009)

wow guys what a lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will do a tutorial for you all soon!


----------



## Adidi (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Wow, I really love this! Where did you place the colors?_

 
the light colours are on inner corner and brow bone, and a bit at the center of the lid. knight divine in most of the lid, carbon to darken up close to the lashes. satin taupe and other browns to blend and deepen crease. it's a lot of colours combos in this look so it's a bit hard to explain. hope i was clear, anyway- a tutorial is coming soon


----------



## Sammaji (Jul 8, 2009)

Love. Please share with us how to recreate this look!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 8, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Mikkin (Sep 1, 2009)

Really gorgeous!! That looks as amazing as Hayden does!!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 1, 2009)

love it!!


----------



## Ginaaa (Sep 1, 2009)

wonderful!


----------



## chiara (Sep 1, 2009)

Good job, you recreated the look prefectly!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 7, 2010)

That looks fantastic, better than Hayden!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous! Looks almost Kim Kardashian-esque


----------



## Jot (Mar 12, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 19, 2010)

Love the look


----------



## t0nz (Mar 19, 2010)

You should do a tutorial on this! LOL! it's so good!


----------



## van3ssa (Mar 19, 2010)

yea your brows are amazin, the kind ive alws wanted, thick and dark!


----------

